# Drunken Style Tai Chi?



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 3, 2015)

Well, maybe...

Drunk man performs Tai Chi atop traffic light pole in China

_"SUZHOU, China, Nov. 17 (UPI) -- Firefighters in China's Anhui Province responded to an intersection on a report of a drunk man practicing his martial arts move atop a traffic light."_


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks more like Drunken Qigong to me


----------

